
Brent Simmons: NetNewsWire iPhone Code Surprise - atestu
http://blogs.newsgator.com/newsgator_widget_blog/2008/10/netnewswire-iph.html
======
gensym
This isn't surprising at all - that it would be more likely to port code from
the iPhone to the desktop OS than the other way around. There are more
constraints on the iPhone - especially memory, so anything that runs on the
iPhone should run fine on the desktop, but not vice-versa. Moreover, it may
not make economic sense to tune a piece of desktop code to fit into a small
bit of memory, but if you have code that was so tuned to run on the iPhone,
why not replace the untuned desktop code with it?

